# Panasonic Viera recieves no signals from any source.



## sgtcorpse (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey everyone! I've been having some trouble with my TV. My TV will power on but it doesn't receive signals from any source (meaning "No Signal" floats around on screen) I've tried multiple sources and inputs (cable box, various game systems, both A/V and HMDI) to no avail. I'm not exactly sure what is going on (I have tried the unplug everything for 10 minutes). The TV has always been plugged into a surge protector and I suspect something has happened to it during a pretty out-of-nowhere storm we had. A lighting bolt hit pretty darn close to the house as the fuse on the transformer pole outside fried. I had heard that through this circumstance the board that houses all the input hardware can get fried but I would like some other opinions on what it might be, how I can go about fixing it. I'd really rather do it myself and not take it to a shop.

TV Specs:
Panasonic Viera
TC-P50X5
50'' Plasma
720p


----------



## sgtcorpse (Apr 7, 2009)

bump~


----------

